# Article on foods to avoid



## Guest (Dec 8, 2001)

Within the last four months I read a short article on food to avoid such as carrots and pretzels if you suffer from IBS. Now I would like to see what other foods were mentioned and I can't remember where I read the article. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Nora


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It sure is very confusing-. What foods to avoid. Is there really an article mentioning what foods to avoid? And the other question is if you take probiotics it may not be necessary to avoid foods. Maybe you will find some pointers in the thread, "What is the Leap Diet?".Hmmm... Loaded question.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Personally I think it is unwise to avoid foods because you might end up malnourishing yourself and I have done that in the past. my advise is unless there is a distinct result , which might well be there, don't go on the food avoiding route. Anyway that is my thinking right now. The experts might have more to say about that


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am sorry I am posting to this thread again. Here I am advising you but I am avioiding dairy and fructose right now and I am seriously contemplating giving up wheat and happily too because I read that on the BB. I have shown you my real thinking on the subject lol. Maybe you will find the article you were looking for. Good luck


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Nora.You only have to avoid carrot sor pretzels if you are sensitive to them or something in them. I am a sever d-type in remission and I eat both carrots and preztels freely. I eat a bowl of pretzles every night in fact.The food profile for every patient is unique. I suggest that these 2 books will make it easier to understand what I mean:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]Dietary therapy, thankfully, is moving beyond the practice of making lists of foods to avoid which are basicaly arbitrary to the extent they are based upon statistical possibilities, and then you have to use a very specific method to determine which applies to you.This has been about the weakest area, yet the most potentially productive, of IBS therapy for decades.I do suggest those books will be very helpful to you as the subject reuires some specialized detailed explanation.MNLPSThis is also a very good tutorial to getAlimentary Pharmacology and Therapeutics Vol. 15 Issue 4 Page 439 April 2001 Food hypersensitivity and irritable bowel syndrome S. Zar, D. Kumar, M. J. Benson http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/servlet/u...36.2001.00951.x


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nora Balcer , here is some info and an article to read for you. http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0ISW/200...+bowel+syndrome


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

at one time or the other I stayed away from the foods they say to avoid with IBS and it didnt do me any good because I still had the same symptoms.I deprived myself of milk for years and later learned that didnt play a part in my IBs. I had to work with LEAP to learn what foods my body had become intolerant to....As soon as I got the list of foods back from my bloodtest and started the diet my IBS started to get better...


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Could you please tell me what type of blood tests the leap system uses.I guess they wouldn't be available in Australia? I would like to see if something similar is available here, since an allergist we saw the other day didn't seem to think it was even worth doing blood tests. He did recommend an exclusion diet for chemicals, but after a week of the diet, my daughter is feeling worse than ever, and I and she are very depressed.Thanks for any ideas. Also if a biopsy for coeliac disease was negative is it worth still considering wheat as a factor in her IBS. gilly


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

GILLY:LEAP is based on a patented proprietary blood test invented by an immunologist called MRT or "Mediator Release Test". It examines in vitro the response of circulating immunocytes to challenge bay an array of food ans chemical in food. No reaction should occur as the body sees food as "self"...unless you have a toxic reaction to a chemical or an allergy (which is tested for by traditional allergy tests like RAST and ELISA).So far it is only available her in the USA and on the European continent. Only about 8% of patient suffering diarrheic IBS will test positive for actual food allergy, but so far of the thousands tested, diarrhiec ISB patients show abnormal mediator release from their circulating immunocytes in response to foods or chemcials in the foods, and it is like a fingerprint...each is different. Normal people show no reactions.So a protocol desiged to retrian eating patterns eliminates these from the diet and the patient symptoms subside.At this time for you there are "manual" ways of approaching this...the testing is a shortcut, a tool. But certain intake monitoring procedures if done right can have a similar effect at finsing the more obviosu intolerances.These books can expalin the how and why:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 I do not see your continent receiving service yet in the coming year...MNL


----------

